# Gin



## Dravoth (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

His color is just amazing! LOVE him!!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

He's amazing!


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

WOAH...*drool*


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful! VERY hard to find good green bettas, and you managed to snag one that was a butterfly on top of that!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

-drools- O,O I'm so jealous.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Oh wow! *jealous*


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's soooooo gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Lovely, lovely fish. I might come and steal him...


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!
I didn't know they made that model!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Did you know thats a butterfly half moon? It's cuz of the clear/white-ish color around the tail fin. I have one like him but blue.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i just absolutely love him AND HE HAS SPOTS


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice Betta!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Stunning! :nicefish:


----------



## Panda (Jun 16, 2010)

He's SO gorgeous! I love the spots and the colours are soo nice


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

How did I miss him? He's totally amazing! I love his colors and his 'freckles'.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

There was a crowntail that my sister wanted that looked like he could be a twin of your halfmoon! =]


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Wow, he is beautiful!!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW He is stunning. And I love the color and the little freckles. I love him


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Amazing...stunning...beautiful...awesome...gorgeous! I love him!!


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

Holy crap he's amazing! I want him! give him to me!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's amazing. Congrats on that score.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Mine all mine! Hes soooo amazing!


----------

